# My wife got ripped off on craigslist :(



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

ok, so my wife scheduled to buy a nintendo ds from a guy/kid on craigslist. she bought the dsfor 60 bux only to bring it home and find out it does NOT work. after we found out it didnt work she called the kid (19) to ask for the money back. he said ok and they would meet the next day. next day comes and he changed his number.

now he only lives about 2 cities away, but i dont know exactly where. i have friended him on facebook and he has no idea who i am  any ideas on how to get my money back? oh i have his new phone number also, he is one of those kids that asks people to text him cuz he is bored and publishes his number on facebook 

my idea was to offer to sell him my ibanez rg120 for 50 bux. when he shows up show him the guitar. when he hands me the money to buy it, i will take the money. then as i put the guitar back in the gigbag in the backseat of my car i will pull out the bustedass gameboy and hand that to him instead of the guitar. only problem is i dont want to scare him off by constantly offering to sell him shit (i dont want to sound like the pedo guys on dateline, how to catch an online predator lolol)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow people are pricks... your plan sounds reasonable to me...just expect some confrontation if you manage to get him to show up


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> wow people are pricks... your plan sounds reasonable to me...just expect some confrontation if you manage to get him to show up


 
yeah, and this was a christmas present to my 7 year old! thats what pisses me off. ripping people off is one thing. but she told him it is for our son for christmas, so he knew he was ruining a kids christmas present! i also kinda was hesitant because he said he was "to busy" to charge it first. my wife bought it anyways on "good faith" and the fact that i havent been ripped off yet. i would LOVE a little "confrontation" i dont think he would. fook, if it was up to me, id just beat his ass and take the money. but im trying to be civil by tricking him and handing the gameboy back.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow kids are dicks nowadays.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

if anyone is pretty computer savy and thinks they can find out where this kid lives i will pm his name. im pretty sure he lives with his parents but im not sure. like i said. im not gonna go beat this kid up. im gonna return his gameboy and get my money back. so i am NOT looking for help to commit a crime, but seeking assistance to locate an individual to return an item 

info i have
name
facebook
cell phone #
city he lives in


----------



## Misanthropy (Nov 30, 2010)

haha i love your idea man, good luck


----------



## splinter8451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn man that's horrible. So many kids these days are little asshats.

I wish I could help


----------



## matt397 (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish I could help you find the little puke that did this. Though I'd be more inclined to smack the fuck out of him. try finding his family on facebook an contacting them an coming up with some story to get the address out of them or better yet, track down the little bitches mommy an tell his mother the story an what happened an see what she has to say about it


----------



## orb451 (Nov 30, 2010)

Since he's skating that thin line between fraud/honest mistake, going to the cops over it is unlikely to get you anywhere. Add in the fact that it's a low dollar amount and that further reduces the chances of the cops getting involved. 

I think your idea or something very close to it, would probably be the best approach, but in the end, you may need to walk away. Keep in mind that if you approach him with an offer to buy a guitar or whatnot and then intentionally defraud him by pulling the old bait n' switch move at the last minute, he *may* be able to get the cops involved. Don't ask me how or why they'd give a shit about his story and not yours, but if it's one thing in this life I've learned is that if there's a way for someone on the right side of things to come out covered in shit, rest assured it'll happen. It's like Murphy's Law... or maybe Murphy's cousin, McManus' Law. Nice guy trying to do the right thing and get some justice = shit end of the stick.

Good luck though, I hope you either get it fixed or get your $$$ back somehow. 

And  @ the Dateline reference. _"Why don't you have a seat over there... what did you think was going to happen here today?"_


----------



## JamesM (Nov 30, 2010)

That's terrible.


----------



## darren (Nov 30, 2010)

Why didn't your wife verify that it was in working condition before handing over money for it?


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 30, 2010)

The more I use craigslist the less I want to use it.


----------



## fretninjadave (Nov 30, 2010)

sucky dude i hope everything works out in your favor


----------



## Origin (Nov 30, 2010)

Throw him into a brick wall. These fuckers don't deserve to be happy.

But seriously, your plan is gold, do it


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm with Orb. It's almost like what happened with OJ. Dude was trying to get his shit back, but due to multiple counts of poor judgement, he ended up in serious hot water.

Unfortunately, outside of trying to contact the kid's parents, all you can do is walk away. I agree that next time, your wife should try out the item FIRST before finalizing the purchase. Too many asshats reside on c/l and they can and WILL screw you over. As you've learned to your dismay...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 30, 2010)

darren said:


> Why didn't your wife verify that it was in working condition before handing over money for it?



This +10 ^10

Why in the world didn't you try to turn it on BEFORE handing the money over?

Me and my roommate pretty much have made our living off trading/selling/buying shit on Craigslist the past month or so, and I've done countless deals over the past couple years, and have never been screwed over. 

Came close a couple times, but I've made it a point to have a friend with me (so I don't get raped), and we test everything out before paying. I've driven away from a few deals, because the item wasn't how they explained it (working when it wasn't, etc).

Sorry to be a dick, but you're fucked. Take the $60 hit and learn from your mistake.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Nov 30, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> This +10 ^10
> 
> Why in the world didn't you try to turn it on BEFORE handing the money over?


 


> also kinda was hesitant because he said he was "to busy" to charge it first. my wife bought it anyways on "good faith"


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 30, 2010)

Dude... that sucks ass but I do know a way that you MIGHT be able to find where this little douchelord lives.... try searching public records, use the info you already have on him and go from there. There are also sites out there where you can do background checks on people but you have to pay for those.


----------



## spattergrind (Nov 30, 2010)

That sucks...
You just got to be careful. You have to test it out before you buy. I have gotten my 5150 as well as my M-307 of off Craigslist with no problems, so I'm a fan. For the 5150 I actually met the guy at a guitar center and plugged it into a cab to make sure all's well. With the M-307 I went to this guys apartment to test it out. It wasnt the greatest experience, but I wanted the guitar and I left the next day for it and I live about 2 hrs away.

I have, however, been ripped off almost $1000 from a laptop "purchase". It was a money order purchase (don't do that!). The online site was no longer online anymore. PISSED!

But anyway, just BE CAREFUL.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 30, 2010)

True why didn't she try it first? That being said I would just go to his house and get my money back. Oh nevermind I didn't read that she met him somewhere. Well I guess she learned her lesson.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> yeah, and this was a christmas present to my 7 year old! thats what pisses me off. ripping people off is one thing. but she told him it is for our son for christmas, so he knew he was ruining a kids christmas present! i also kinda was hesitant because he said he was "to busy" to charge it first. my wife bought it anyways on "good faith" and the fact that i havent been ripped off yet. i would LOVE a little "confrontation" i dont think he would. fook, if it was up to me, id just beat his ass and take the money. but im trying to be civil by tricking him and handing the gameboy back.




wow, tell me where he lives...ill beat and take his money for you....hes a dirtbag and a half


----------



## Leon (Nov 30, 2010)

Two dick moves don't make a vagina.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2010)

monitor his events on facebook. if you see he's attending something show up and just hurl the gameboy at his face and take your $ back... 

figuratively speaking...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 30, 2010)

> monitor his events on facebook. if you see he's attending something show up and just hurl the gameboy at his face and take your $ back...



This is true, I mean you did say that the kid is dumb enough to post his number on facebook asking people to text him and whatnot when he's bored so I'd imagine that he's dumb enough to have his address visible on his profile as well and if he does then it would be under the Info tab on his profile.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

1. i have been watching his facebook 
2. there are so many better "WTF was your fooking wife thinking maing" questions that could be asked ;lololol. its just one of the many things in a marriage.

for instane lol, i have too share this!!!

keep in mind she is a chemist and has 3 degrees.

she was once microwaving something. i couldnt see what it was but she kept taking it out and checking it. now after a couple times i began to notice she been nukin this shit a while. i asked her and she said "water". i was like "are you boiling that shit"? she said no. i looked and it was an aluminum coffee/travel mug. she said she thought it was fake metal or painted to be like that


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 30, 2010)

> for instane lol, i have too share this!!!
> 
> keep in mind she is a chemist and has 3 degrees.
> 
> she was once microwaving something. i couldnt see what it was but she kept taking it out and checking it. now after a couple times i began to notice she been nukin this shit a while. i asked her and she said "water". i was like "are you boiling that shit"? she said no. i looked and it was an aluminum coffee/travel mug. she said she thought it was fake metal or painted to be like that



... and then the sparks started flying everywhere and your microwave caught on fire?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Nov 30, 2010)

jymellis said:


> 1. i have been watching his facebook
> 2. there are so many better "WTF was your fooking wife thinking maing" questions that could be asked ;lololol. its just one of the many things in a marriage.
> 
> for instane lol, i have too share this!!!
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## darren (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, rather than trying to screw over this kid (which looks like it will take some time and effort and/or resources) i'd just chalk it up to a $60 lesson for your wife.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 30, 2010)

darren said:


> Well, rather than trying to screw over this kid (which looks like it will take some time and effort and/or resources) i'd just chalk it up to a $60 lesson for your wife.



+1

You're not going to change this kid's ways by socking him in the mouth. This is why they always say, "buyer beware."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2010)

50 dollars is 50 dollars dude


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

Take a page from Tech N9ne's book:


----------



## xiphoscesar (Nov 30, 2010)

so just out of curiosity, why does your wife want a nintendo ds?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> so just out of curiosity, why does your wife want a nintendo ds?


 
it was my sons christmas present. actually we had to buy a total of 3. well 4 now.tyats one of the things all 3 of my older kids wanted.and the plan was never to physically harm the kid. its to get my money back.i also have 2 good leads on his addy and my wife still has the text messages from him saying he would sell it, and texts saying he would return it cuz its broke  i never expected this many responces guys, i dont know what to say


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> Take a page from Tech N9ne's book:





i was thinkin somethin more like this  (this is about the only rap i listen to, its just fuckin EVIL!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 30, 2010)

jymellis: I PM's you. Hit me back.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 30, 2010)

you could talk to the police and see what they say? i think its worth a try.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 30, 2010)

^For sixty dollars and no present second party they'll probably just say there's nothing they can do.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 30, 2010)

does he still live with mommy?

if so then go through the parents, if not then beat his ass, that'll teach his to fuk around selling bull$hit. 

legally, ur screwed out of the cash. then again, be grateful it was only 60 bucks.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2010)

I live close, Jym. If there's any sort of brawl going to happen, count me in.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 1, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^For sixty dollars and no present second party they'll probably just say there's nothing they can do.


I figured they had a shot because they have proof of the exchange happening. My next suggestion was gonna be talking to his parents.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I live close, Jym. If there's any sort of brawl going to happen, count me in.


 
 my fuckin dude


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I live close, Jym. If there's any sort of brawl going to happen, count me in.


 
i didnt even think of that! like i said, i dont wanna hurt him. or even intimidate him by showing up with the 2010 odyssey packed full of crazies. would be awesome, but more than necessary. he went to amelia high school i believe and he is 19, pm sent.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 1, 2010)

tltstand said:


> I figured they had a shot because they have proof of the exchange happening. My next suggestion was gonna be talking to his parents.


jymellis and my man IBz_RG gonna beat the shit out some kids!


----------



## 7stringless (Dec 1, 2010)

Let it go! It's a no win. 

Besides, a chemist with 3 degrees should earn that in a couple hours.............how much time have you wasted on this already? Not trying to be a dick.....it's just how I look at things.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> my fuckin dude


Well if he tries to move out of Sinsi to SoCal, I have my duct tape and banana waiting......


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> Take a page from Tech N9ne's book:





"Chest like, *pew pew* ARIOOOLA!"




Also, you should definitely just come by his house and demand your money back, clean and simple..
If he runs, bash his head with the ds until you crack his head open!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2010)

7stringless said:


> Let it go! It's a no win.
> 
> Besides, a chemist with 3 degrees should earn that in a couple hours.............how much time have you wasted on this already? Not trying to be a dick.....it's just how I look at things.


 
yes it only takes her a little over 2 hours to make 60 bux, but does that matter?would it be more worth while if that was one of our wages for a day(because that has been a days wage for us in the past). and it took me about 3 minutes to make this thread and about 5 seconds to friend him on f.b. its not like im spending hours "infiltrating" this kid. im just trying to get some more information to attempt to re-coup my money. if you read my post i said i was gonna offer him a guitar for $50, he ripped me off for $60. i just mainly want to let him know that its not "o.k." to rip people off on c.l. and there will be consequences even if he changes his number. this was for a 7 year old childs christmas present!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> this was for a 7 year old childs christmas present!!




well if nothing else, you going out of your way to stomp some idiot kid's ass for being a douche to your kids proves you're a good dad.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2010)

But elegantly and non-violently pwning his ass sends a signal to the kids that "Daddy _could_ beat this dude's ass, but is just too damn classy."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 1, 2010)

EDIT: Removed...


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis is way to classy for this shit.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that it's the $ at this point... Based on his posts in this thread it appears that Jym is looking at the situation as a man of principle not of vengeance... Then again I could be reading it wrong.

I think the kid who sold his wife that DS is a shitty human being (stealing from ppl ftl) and getting called out is probably the least severe thing that could happen to him, especially considering some of the suggestions in this thread thus far.

Furthermore, the original post never asked whether or not ppl think he should "let it go". It simply asked how ppl feel he should proceed should he choose to further pursue the matter.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2010)

That's what I'm getting it as too. 1 dollar, or 10 million dollars; Cheating people is still wrong from a moral standpoint.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 1, 2010)

If I made a living out of ripping people off and some random dude offered to meet me in a dark alley to sell me a guitar for $50, I wouldn't think twice about deleting the email/message and never looking back. 

If the kid is a total waste of space, there is a pretty good chance that at least one of his biological parents are also a waste of space, so contacting them may, but quite possibly may not, lead to anything. What's worse is that if he's a career scammer at 19, then his parents may be much worse, so beware.

If you stalk the kid down and squish him like a bug, things are just going to quickly escalate out of control.

Perhaps a more Kharma-style approach will work more safely. Keep an eye on him now that you're in, but wait for the perfect opprotunity to get him back without compromising yourself in the process.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2010)

did i mention he likes attack attack?


----------



## Thep (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> did i mention he likes attack attack?



Well in that case, go for it.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 1, 2010)

^ agree...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> did i mention he likes attack attack?


His parents probably hate him anyway then. Go tell them that he stole from you. 
...
And that his taste in music is awful.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 1, 2010)

jymellis said:


> did i mention he likes attack attack?



Wow. It's pretty awful that this genuinely changed my opinion about how to deal with this kid.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> Wow. It's pretty awful that this genuinely changed my opinion about how to deal with this kid.



But nevertheless absolutely natural.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 1, 2010)

what's with the crazy entrapment plan with selling a guitar to him (does he even want a cheap guitar? it would be a somewhat random message to ask him otherwise) 

Police would look far less favourable to a grown adult dreaming up and going through with such a silly plan, than a kid selling an item and forgetting to get back to you, or that his phone broke and he got a replacement, or whatever explanation he would provide to them. 

Chalk it up as a lesson learnt and move on. Any type of confrontational plan you are hatching sounds much, much more dodgy than what this kid has done. And if his parents go to the police, they will take your actions much, much more seriously.


----------



## S-O (Dec 1, 2010)

Man, this is why Cinci sucks. >.<


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Explorer (Dec 1, 2010)

Depending on how much you want to spend for principle, it could be worth seeing if you could get back any punitive measures through small claims court. See how much the filing fee would be, and even if you only get $30 back (and invest the time as well), then he will have a court judgement against him as a matter of public record... which will then show up if he gets charged with something else. 

To me, this would be the most satisfying. There is nothing cops or a prosecutor like less than someone who has already made a dick move, and knowing that he would have this pop up at an inconvenient time would make me smile whenever I thought of the situation.

And, of course, the court might even make him pay court costs, if you ask for it, so you would recover both the money and the filing fee. *That* would be the best outcome. The jurisdiction might even allow other damages.

One more thing... let Craigslist know. It's possible there is some mechanism whereby they will bar him based on this, which will hurt him even more. 

And then, once the court thing is completely settled... post the whole thing on Facebook, so that everyone knows he pulled a dick move. Just be factual: "This individual, whose name is this and who has this user name, was found to have defrauded my wife in a court of law, and had to pay restitution. He was dishonest in this business dealing." You're not making any assertions about his possible future behavior, just making a factual statement which is backed up with the court record (which many jurisdictions have online for searching). 

The idea of you doing this makes me feel like I'm about to open a present. *laugh*


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Dec 2, 2010)

I highly recommend not confronting this guy directly in any way beside a legal maneuver. I know that when I go to pick up any Craigslist deal, I bring two friends in case of issues, and if he is willing to scam people, I wouldn't be surprised if he would bring backup in case someone tried to get him back.

On top of that, even if you win a fight, you are going to be off much worse legally than he is. If you were another 19 year old with no kids or something, I could see beating the guy's ass, but you have responsibilities and people who look to you for guidance. Daddy going to jail and having to deal with legal issues won't ever look good. Especially for $60.

I would just cut my losses and do little stuff to hurt him over time. Like, if you can find out where he works and what position he works via Facebook, call and complain about him. I dunno, that's just an example: be creative.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Dec 2, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Depending on how much you want to spend for principle, it could be worth seeing if you could get back any punitive measures through small claims court. See how much the filing fee would be, and even if you only get $30 back (and invest the time as well), then he will have a court judgement against him as a matter of public record... which will then show up if he gets charged with something else.
> 
> To me, this would be the most satisfying. There is nothing cops or a prosecutor like less than someone who has already made a dick move, and knowing that he would have this pop up at an inconvenient time would make me smile whenever I thought of the situation.
> 
> ...



Fucking hell is that how much small claims cost over there, shit you'd have to pay over £500 to do it in the UK!

Oh and this sounds like a good idea but may be too much hassle.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 2, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Depending on how much you want to spend for principle, it could be worth seeing if you could get back any punitive measures through small claims court. See how much the filing fee would be, and even if you only get $30 back (and invest the time as well), then he will have a court judgement against him as a matter of public record... which will then show up if he gets charged with something else.
> 
> To me, this would be the most satisfying. There is nothing cops or a prosecutor like less than someone who has already made a dick move, and knowing that he would have this pop up at an inconvenient time would make me smile whenever I thought of the situation.
> 
> ...



You think like my brother... yeesh. Remind me not to cross you.

Anyway, I subscribe to mercy and compassion. "Eye for an eye, now everyone's blind" or something like that. By principle, yeah the kid needs to be taught a lesson, but just because you (your wife) was the one hurt doesn't put you in the position to be doing the teaching. I'd find a way to contact his parents, calmly and firmly explain what happened and how your family was hurt, and leave it at that. The way I see it, it's not anyone's place to judge or exact revenge, lest we continue the cycle of negativity.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 2, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Depending on how much you want to spend for principle, it could be worth seeing if you could get back any punitive measures through small claims court. See how much the filing fee would be, and even if you only get $30 back (and invest the time as well), then he will have a court judgement against him as a matter of public record... which will then show up if he gets charged with something else.
> 
> To me, this would be the most satisfying. There is nothing cops or a prosecutor like less than someone who has already made a dick move, and knowing that he would have this pop up at an inconvenient time would make me smile whenever I thought of the situation.
> 
> ...




This x1000

Seriously, as a father of four you should know when to choose your battles wisely. If there's anything you can do, you should do it through the legal process. 

The best advice I could give you is to DOCUMENT EVERYTHING! Print out the criagslist ad, make a record of the date, time, location of when you called/met/emailed, etc. Believe me, if it comes to court you will be SO glad you did this.

Also, call the police about this NOW and tell them what's going on. Go to your prosecuting atty's office and file a complaint. Not that it's necessary, but it gets you on base FIRST in the legal process.

And if this kid is 19, he is a legal adult - and can be treated as such. Don't forget though, that as tempting as it may be, a confrontation is probably a bad idea since he will surely use the legal process to his benefit.

Once you have all your ducks in a row from the small claims court (understanding the process you need to go through, etc.), maybe call the parents and let them lknow what you intend to do unless he makes good on his end. I mean, at least give him a chance to make it right. But if he doesn't set the ball rolling.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Dude... you said you had the guy added on Facebook right? and that his cell number is posted on there right?.... well my suggestion is to make a Craigslist personal ad for m4m and use his cell number as the number to call... MUAHAHAHAHAAHAH!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 12, 2010)

here is his facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> here is his facebook
> 
> Login | Facebook




He looks like an Über-douche!


----------



## eegor (Dec 12, 2010)

His phone number is in a status update on his wall...

Someone should text him acting like they're a woman named Tanya from his city.


----------



## Dan (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL at his bio



Major douche said:


> well lets see here. My name is Nick. i have had a rough life since i turned 18 and i am now 19. i have am moving from place to place. i have lost everything important to me and am tired of people trying to use me. hell rachelle used me for money, tiffany used me for sex, and my friends used me for my stuff and a place to stay. i am tired of the shit. i am out trying to find out who i am and express myself. i am picking up skateboarding again and the guitar. i have finaly fixed my car. I am i simple person that everyone can get along with. I love screamo music and alternative rock, i am also into ufc fighting. Not for the training or self controle but for 2 simple reasons. to fight and to get hurt. i have been hurt so much i dont know if i can feel anything anymore. i am not afraid to do anything or stand up to anyone. i protect whats mine and the people and things i care about.





Seriously i know people like this and he needs to be totally humiliated, he will try to act the tough guy but his parents having a go at him will do a far worse job than anything else. However, im all for following him in the 2010 odyssey too


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 12, 2010)

jymellis, first of all i would like to congradulate you on not bending over for the this chy-moe. second, if anyone is telling you some karma shit about "it's a losing battle" or "let it go" or (i actually thought this was funny) "two dicks don't make a vagina" ignore them. while two dicks don't make a vagina they sure can fuck the shit outta some one. 

you have a few options here:
1- if he has a pet dog or cat, make a small cross then capture the animal. crucify it and put the cross on his front lawn, with a sign around the pets neck that says "merry xmas you filthy animal.....and a happy new year." just kidding, don't do this. it would be bad ass, but seriously effed up.

2- i worked for a telemarketer before. get this kids number, address email ect.. and fill out a ton of online adds and serveys. he'll get so much junk mail, it will be hilarious. 

3- order gay porn and have it sent to his house under his name. haha, his parents will flip out. 

4- after you doo all of the above (sept #1) then go ahead with the bait n switch. just be carful that you leave no paper trail for the poe poe to follow. they never want justice, they just follow the cases that will make them money. fuckin pigs.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 12, 2010)

These suggestions are all too long and difficult to remember.
If I were you, I'd activate the Omega 13


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 12, 2010)

*MOD EDIT: Don't bitch about rep. You got a problem talk to a Mod. *


----------



## matt397 (Dec 12, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> which ever DB (douche bag) left the neg rep at least have the balls to sign it.



Im going +rep you because I actually spit out my morning coffee I laughed so hard at that crucifiction comment, thats some funny shit.


----------



## avenger (Dec 12, 2010)

Jym get GWAR to pay him a visit. While they are scaring the crap out of his family maybe they can convince him not to be a douche and break his attack attack records.


----------



## satanchugs (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha that kids a total fucking tool


----------



## groph (Dec 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Major douche* 
_well lets see here. My name is Nick. *i have had a rough life since i turned 18 and i am now 19*. i have am moving from place to place. i have lost everything important to me and am tired of people trying to use me. hell rachelle used me for money, tiffany used me for sex, and my friends used me for my stuff and a place to stay. i am tired of the shit. i am out trying to find out who i am and express myself. i am picking up skateboarding again and the guitar. i have finaly fixed my car. I am i simple person that everyone can get along with. I love screamo music and alternative rock, i am also into ufc fighting. Not for the training or self controle but for 2 simple reasons. to fight and to get hurt. i have been hurt so much i dont know if i can feel anything anymore. i am not afraid to do anything or stand up to anyone. i protect whats mine and the people and things i care about._


Yeah, this kid feels sorry for himself enough and needs to grow up. I especially like the bolded line. Cause you know, nobody has ever had a hard life their entire lives. It's usually 8 months tops, and if everybody but you is really a huge douche, 10. But a WHOLE YEAR? Man, the people you know must all suck! He's been hurt so much he can't feel anything any more! What a poor guy!

I hate sobbing vaginas like this guy. Don't bitch and whine on Facebook. You're not sensitive and caring, you're probably a bigger jackass than all of your friends put together because you probably use your false sensitivity to be all passive-aggressive and manipulate everybody, thinking they think they're hurting you when in reality they think you're a lame douchebag. I bet Rachelle and Tiffany gave in and fucked this guy because they were tired of his "boo hoo why do you date jerks I'm such a nice guy who understands you" bullfuckery and he paints them like they're bad people for leaving his whining ass after he spent month after month obsessively texting them trying to figure out where they were, which was probably somewhere else getting shown a good time by a guy who isn't a worthless pile of unreciprocated self pity. I hope he learns that he's actually a giant asshole and smartens up some day. That is, if my personality assessment is true. I was pretty judgmental there, but I know it takes a certain kind of moron to post that kind of whining on your Facebook profile for the world to see. 

But seriously though, I don't think Jym should do much about this kid. The money isn't a huge loss. Getting physical with him won't do a thing (he's into UFC and he likes getting hurt so I wouldn't fuck with him anyway )

I'd just let it slide, Christmas hasn't been ruined. Unless of course there was some perfectly reasonable means of screwing him over via legal matters through Craigslist or something. Then I'd totally do it, and see what he posts on Facebook because of it.

EDIT: ^ I agree, total fucking tool.


----------



## SEVEN7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> monitor his events on facebook. if you see he's attending something show up and just hurl the gameboy at his face and take your $ back...
> 
> figuratively speaking...


 
i like this ideal......but i would see what he is into and then offer to sell him something then throw it at his head and take his money


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Dec 13, 2010)

publish on your wall that you need to sell your guitar for quick cash and ask for $50 see if he'll reply to it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 13, 2010)

Considering that lame, bullshit, whiny, fucktarded teenager-esque status along with the fact that he's a thief, and while I know jym won't do anything stupid, I can easily say that if this kid died the world would be an ever so slightly better place.

Not hoping, not wishing, just saying.


----------



## satanchugs (Dec 14, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Dude... you said you had the guy added on Facebook right? and that his cell number is posted on there right?.... well my suggestion is to make a Craigslist personal ad for m4m and use his cell number as the number to call... MUAHAHAHAHAAHAH!



this. its so worth doing. i did it to a friend for fun and he got so many calls and dick pictures sent to him and his email


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 14, 2010)

He likes attack Attack....punishable by death


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> He likes attack Attack....punishable by death



Fuck him...


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

Solution is simple; send as many male exotic dancers to his house as you can possibly order. Bonus points if you stake out his house and film the results. Additional points if you request Cop outfits only.


----------

